# Internet Lumber



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
I was wondering if anyone had ever ordered from internet lumber. If you have i just wanted to know how their service is and most importantly how good is the wood. While I'm on the subject i was wondering if shipping would be crazy expensive. This is for my armoire so i will be buying a lot! while I'm on my armoire i wanted to know how big a difference there is in color between Walnut and Black Walnut, my lumberyard only has Black so i wasn't sure how much of a difference there is. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I had never heard of internet lumber before. I checked it out and was somewhat intimidated. I would probably not order from there. Absolutely nothing against them, but was not comfortable. You should check out HearneHardwoods.com. They are out of Pennsylvania and I get most of my hardwood from them. The last batch of clear black walnut I ordered from them was absolutely beautiful. It was 2 pallets of it without a blemish. Go to their site and if you have any special requests or concerns email me personally and I will give you a contact name. He will help you out. As always, bbqKing.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

It looks like they have a 500 to 1000 (not sure if it is board feet or not) minimum order. Their prices look competitive but the quantity and shipping will rather high.

I don't know if you saw Barlow's post, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/3197, but this might be of some interest.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

I have bought lumber from ebay and Internet Lumber. Compared to the experience of buying from a local lumber yard, it is a big risk buying it sight unseen. If you can find what you are looking for locally, you will be better off with the selection and not paying the high cost of shipping (BTW, I bought some lumber from Barlow; he has excellent prices but shipping cost is as much the lumber cost!). Call a few lumber yards or find a sawyer.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i think i will do that. i have one thats pretty far away (about an hour and a half) so i figure i'll take a drive up there some day and get all the wood because i need about 70 BF of Walnut and 80-90 BF of Poplar snf a 1/2" sheet of Walnut Ply. Its for the armoire but i am adding a little more than twice because there will be a dresser being planned to. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's a suggestion that m ay work for you and others, especially if you have to travel a distance to get your wood.

My woodworking group has at least one charity project a year. We made a deal with our local wood supplier for them to provide the wood, a local tool supplier to provide the hardware (glue, nails, screws, etc) and we provide the labor. They get both a charitable deduction and free advertising and we get best customer rates on whatever we purchase the rest of the year.Typically we get our wood at the 500 bf rate even if we only get 10 bf and 20-50% off on supplies.

Just a thought.

Lee


----------



## Jim13 (May 23, 2008)

About the difference between black walnut and walnut.
teenagewoodworker, One way I get to picture my stock before I purchase it is to simply google the name and hit images, not all will be accurate so be sure the link you chose is a reliable one, of course the internet can only show so much, so another way would be to simply order catalogs from lumber suppliers, some offer very nice pictures(too nice to be true in some cases, they prob.get the best possible piece to photo)
anyway it might not work for you but it worx for me, what can I say


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not ordered from INTERNET LUMBER ….I can recommend Cooks Woods in Oregon …i have ordered several pieces and even met them …a young couple own the business …I met them at the Seattle WoodWorking show …


----------

